# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  WTB subsonic 223

## brodster

These are available factory overseas but not sure about here -- anyone know where to get factory or handloads from?

----------


## res

Never seen them as factory loads in nz. 

Depending on where you are in NZ you should be able to get someone to load some up for you. 
If your in Wellington sweet talk phil at mainly hunting. 

Or just buy a chamber adaptor and run aguilia 60gn subsonic .22 ammo. 
Would work a lot better on game

----------


## sakokid

.22 magnum

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have plenty of subsonic 223 ammo here

Send me a pm

----------


## Dougie

> Never seen them as factory loads in nz. 
> 
> Depending on where you are in NZ you should be able to get someone to load some up for you. 
> If your in Wellington sweet talk phil at mainly hunting. 
> 
> Or just buy a chamber adaptor and run aguilia 60gn subsonic .22 ammo. 
> Would work a lot better on game


I understand they have closed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DAF

> I understand they have closed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup closed their doors about 2 weeks ago

----------


## res

Wow, that's sad. 

Evolve or die has long been the story of retail and I guess gun city taking over from Hamills was more than they could take.

----------

